# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  NON à l'abattage des renards

## Kyt's

https://www.change.org/p/monsieur-ol...0398-fr-fr%3A0

----------


## aurore27

Il me semble avoir lu sur fb hier, qu'une solution a été trouvé et que cette famille va être déplacé dans un sanctuaire de la faune sauvage mais je signe quand même la pétition.

----------


## phacélie

L’arrêté préfectoral du 11 août qui autorisait leur destruction a été suspendu le jeudi 26 août par le tribunal de Versailles


https://www.aspas-nature.org/actuali...e-saint-cloud/

----------

